# in Akk./Dat. einmarschieren



## Jagorr

DWDS gibt volgende Beispiele:
_die Sportler marschierten *ins *Stadion ein 
das Regiment war in *die *Stadt einmarschiert _

Aber in einem Video über den Ersten Weltkrieg ist es deutlich zu hören (und steht auch in Untertiteln):
_Die deutsche Armee marschiert *im* neutralen Luxembourg und *im *neutralen Belgien ein._

Welcher Kasus is dann zu gebrauchen? Beide ohne Unterschied oder ...?


----------



## berndf

Ich verstehe _im einem Land einmarschieren_ als _in verschieden*e* _[Akkusativ] _Orte in ein*em* _[Dativ]_ Land einmarschieren_.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> Ich verstehe _im einem Land einmarschieren_ als _in verschieden*e* _[Akkusativ] _Orte in ein*em* _[Dativ]_ Land einmarschieren_.


In anderen Worten (im Land (Dativ) einmarschieren): Die Grenze zum Land ist schon überschritten, aber im Land marschiert die Armee weiter ein, in die einzelnen Teile des Landes.

Ins Land (Akkusativ) einmarschieren: über die Landesgrenze einmarschieren.


----------



## Demiurg

Jagorr said:


> Welcher Kasus is dann zu gebrauchen? Beide ohne Unterschied oder ...?


Das ist normalerweise egal, denn den Unterschied zwischen Akkusativ und Dativ sieht man bei den meisten Ländernamen nur, wenn zusätzlich ein Adjektiv (bzw. Artikel) vorhanden ist.  

_Die deutsche Armee marschiert *in *Belgien ein. _(Akkusativ und Dativ)_
_


----------



## Demiurg

διαφορετικός said:


> In anderen Worten (im Land (Dativ) einmarschieren): Die Grenze zum Land ist schon überschritten, aber im Land marschiert die Armee weiter ein, in die einzelnen Teile des Landes.
> 
> Ins Land (Akkusativ) einmarschieren: über die Landesgrenze einmarschieren.


Ich weiß nicht, ob es so einfach ist.  M.E. betont der Dativ mehr den Ort, wo etwas passiert. Vergleiche dazu:

_Im Nachbarhaus ist ein junges Ehepaar eingezogen.
Ins Nachbarhaus ist ein junges Ehepaar eingezogen._

Der Vorgang ist der gleiche. In beiden Fällen ist ein Ehepaar von außerhalb eingezogen.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es so einfach ist.  M.E. betont der Dativ mehr den Ort, wo etwas passiert. Vergleiche dazu:
> 
> _Im Nachbarhaus ist ein junges Ehepaar eingezogen.
> Ins Nachbarhaus ist ein junges Ehepaar eingezogen._
> 
> Der Vorgang ist der gleiche. In beiden Fällen ist ein Ehepaar von außerhalb eingezogen.


Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Der zweite Satz bedeutet, dass das Paar neu in das Haus gezogen ist und das ganze Haus bewohnt. Ist das Paar nur in eine Wohnung von vielen eines Haus eingezogen, würde ich nur _im_ verwenden. _Ins_ fände ich zumindest irreführend.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ich sehe es eigentlich so wie Demiurg: beides kann für denselben Vorgang gesagt werden, aber es zeigt eine andere Perspektive.

Es klingt für mich so, als ob man beim Dativ das Haus von innen betrachten würde (sie sind "herein gekommen"), beim Akkusativ von aussen (sie sind "hinein gegangen").


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Der zweite Satz bedeutet, dass das Paar neu in das Haus gezogen ist und das ganze Haus bewohnt. Ist das Paar nur in eine Wohnung von vielen eines Haus eingezogen, würde ich nur _im_ verwenden. _Ins_ fände ich zumindest irreführend.


Ich verstehe, was du meinst, aber das war nicht mein Punkt hier.  Es ging mir darum, zu zeigen, dass der Vorgang des Einziehens der gleiche ist, nur eben die Perspektive eine andere, wie διαφορετικός schreibt.   Bei "einmarschieren" ist es m.E. ähnlich.

Im klassischen Beispiel sehe ich aber da einen Unterschied:
_Sie sind in die Halle gelaufen.
Sie sind in der Halle gelaufen._


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich sehe es eigentlich so wie Demiurg: beides kann für denselben Vorgang gesagt werden, aber es zeigt eine andere Perspektive.
> 
> Es klingt für mich so, als ob man beim Dativ das Haus von innen betrachten würde (sie sind "herein gekommen"), beim Akkusativ von aussen (sie sind "hinein gegangen").


Vorsicht, ein und derselben Vorgang kann mit zwei Sätzen korrekt beschrieben werden. Das heißt aber nicht, dass die beiden Sätze extensional bedeutungsgleich sind und sich nur in der Perspektive unterscheiden. _Er fährt ein rotes Auto_ und _er fährt einen BMW_ können beide denselben Vorgang richtig beschrieben, bedeuten aber doch unterschiedliche Dinge.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Ich verstehe, was du meinst, aber das war nicht mein Punkt hier.  Es ging mir darum, zu zeigen, dass der Vorgang des Einziehens der gleiche ist, nur eben die Perspektive eine andere, wie διαφορετικός schreibt.   Bei "einmarschieren" ist es m.E. ähnlich.
> 
> Im klassischen Beispiel sehe ich aber da einen Unterschied:
> _Sie sind in die Halle gelaufen.
> Sie sind in der Halle gelaufen._


S.o.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich sehe den Unterschied nicht in der Anzahl der Wohnungen.
Ins Haus - von außen ins Haus
Im Haus - man breitet sich im Haus aus, nimmt das Haus oder eine seiner Wohnungen ein. Bildhaft gesprochen.
Ich denke, das ist nur eine unterschiedliche Perspektive. Wie Demiurg und andere.


----------



## berndf

Du widersprichst dir hier selbst:


Hutschi said:


> Im Haus - *man breitet sich im Haus aus*, nimmt das Haus oder eine seiner Wohnungen ein. Bildhaft gesprochen.


Das ist ein klarer Bedeutungsunterschied und nicht "nur" eine Perspektive.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> Das heißt aber nicht, dass die beiden Sätze extensional bedeutungsgleich sind und sich nur in der Perspektive unterscheiden.


Ich habe das schon so gemeint: dass sie sich eben _nur_ in der Perspektive unterscheiden. Aber grundsätzlich ist dein Einwand natürlich berechtigt, oft denkt man nicht gleich an alle möglichen Details.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> Das ist ein klarer Bedeutungsunterschied und nicht "nur" eine Perspektive.


Stimmt, es ist ein Bedeutungsunterschied, das fällt aber nicht auf, weil sich in der Regel in beiden Fällen die Leute ausbreiten. In diesem Sinn ist es nur eine andere Perspektive: man betont mit dem Dativ die Ausbreitung im Haus, mit dem Akkusativ hingegen das Eindringen ins Haus.


----------



## berndf

Nein, es ist mehr als das. Wenn jemand neu in ein Haus einzieht und dabei ins ganze Haus einzieht, wie es normal ist, wenn man in ein Einfamilienhaus einzieht, dann wäre _im Haus einziehen _für mich eindeutig falsch. Und damit ist es nicht nur ein Perspektivunterschied, weil es mindestens eine Szenario gibt, in dem nur eine der beiden Varianten möglich ist. Und das ist nicht einmal ein exotisches Beispiel sondern ein ganz normaler Fall.


----------



## Demiurg

Ich versuche, meinen Gedankengang etwas klarer zu machen; also noch mal ganz langsam:
Wenn man sich das klassische Beispiel anschaut:

_Sie sind in die Halle gelaufen._
_Sie sind in der Halle gelaufen._
dann beschreibt 1. einen gezielten Ortswechsel von außen in die Halle; bei 2. ist das nicht der Fall.

In dem Beispiel mit dem Haus (oder mit dem Ländern), sehe ich aber in beiden Fällen einen gezielten Ortswechsel (von außerhalb ins Nachbarhaus).

_Sie sind ins Nachbarhaus eingezogen._
_Sie sind im Nachbarhaus eingezogen._
Das heißt, Akkusativ und Dativ haben hier eine andere Funktion als im klassischen Beispiel.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Sie sind im Nachbarhaus eingezogen.


Wie gesagt, es gibt Fälle, wo dieser Satz falsch wäre, resp. die Vorgang nicht richtig beschriebe.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Wenn jemand neu in ein Haus einzieht und dabei ins ganze Haus einzieht, wie es normal ist, wenn man in ein Einfamilienhaus einzieht, dann wäre _im Haus einziehen _für mich eindeutig falsch.


Ja, das sehe ich auch so. Man kann nur "im Haus einziehen", wenn man eine Partei von mehreren ist.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> Wenn jemand neu in ein Haus einzieht und dabei ins ganze Haus einzieht, wie es normal ist, wenn man in ein Einfamilienhaus einzieht, dann wäre _im Haus einziehen _für mich eindeutig falsch.


Da unterscheidet sich unser Verständnis offenbar. Für mich wäre das nicht falsch.


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Ja, das sehe ich auch so. Man kann nur "im Haus einziehen", wenn man eine Partei von mehreren ist.


Darum geht es (mir) aber nicht.  Es geht darum, ob bei lokalen Doppelpräpositionen der Akkusativ immer einen gezielten Ortswechsel beschreibt und der Dativ nicht.

Korrektur: Akkusativ und Dativ getauscht.


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> In dem Beispiel mit dem Haus (oder mit dem Ländern), sehe ich aber in beiden Fällen einen gezielten Ortswechsel (von außerhalb ins Nachbarhaus).
> 
> _Sie sind ins Nachbarhaus eingezogen._
> _Sie sind im Nachbarhaus eingezogen._
> Das heißt, Akkusativ und Dativ haben hier eine andere Funktion als im klassischen Beispiel.


_Sie sind im Nachbarhaus in die Wohnung eingezogen(, die schon lange leer stand)._

"Im Nachbarhaus" ist nur eine statische Ortsangabe, "in die Wohnung" ist die räumliche Veränderung. Ich denke nicht, dass dieser Fall prinzipiell anders gelagert ist. Es ist nur so, dass "im Nachbarhaus eingezogen" rein semantisch impliziert, dass man vorher nicht dort gewohnt hat. Aber eigentlich ist es eine normale Ortsangabe ohne Veränderung.


----------



## berndf

Die Diskussion wundert mich nicht. Es gibt das eindeutig regionale Unterschiede. In den etwa 60 südlichen Prozent des deutschen Sprachraum sieht man das nicht so eng. Der Unterschied zwischen Dativ und Akkusativ wird allgemein weniger gewichtet und meist nur als "flavouring" angesehen. Weiter nördlich ist das deutlich anders. Da ist das mit ganz scharfen Bedeutungsunterschieden verbunden. Ich denke aber, dass die Standardsprache hier eher bei uns Norddeutschen ist.


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> _Sie sind im Nachbarhaus in die Wohnung eingezogen(, die schon lange leer stand)._
> 
> "Im Nachbarhaus" ist nur eine statische Ortsangabe, "in die Wohnung" ist die räumliche Veränderung. Ich denke nicht, dass dieser Fall prinzipiell anders gelagert ist. Es ist nur so, dass "im Nachbarhaus eingezogen" rein semantisch impliziert, dass man vorher nicht dort gewohnt hat. Aber eigentlich ist es eine normale Ortsangabe ohne Veränderung.


Gut, das kann man so interpretieren, wenn man den ursprünglichen Satz als Ellipse auffasst.

Was ist mit den Beispielen:
_Die Armee ist im neutralen Belgien einmarschiert.
Das Regiment ist in der Stadt einmarschiert._

Bernds Erklärung in #2 überzeugt mich nicht so ganz.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Das wundert mich nicht. Es gibt das eindeutig regionale Unterschiede. In den etwa 60 südlichen Prozent des deutschen Sprachraum sieht man das nicht so eng. Der Unterschied zwischen Dativ und Akkusativ wird allgemein weniger gewichtet und meist nur als "flavouring" angesehen.


Ich sehe das normalerweise ziemlich eng.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> Der Unterschied zwischen Dativ und Akkusativ wird allgemein weniger gewichtet und meist nur als "flavouring" angesehen.


So allgemein sicher nicht. Ich denke, dass ihr im Norden übertreibt und Unterschiede nicht regelkonform hervorhebt.


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Was ist mit den Beispielen:
> _Die Armee ist im neutralen Belgien einmarschiert.
> Das Regiment ist in der Stadt einmarschiert._


Wirkt auf mich erstmal wenig idiomatisch, ich würde hier sicherlich Akkusativ verwenden.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Ich sehe das normalerweise ziemlich eng.


Dann verstehe ich nicht, warum du das hier sagst:


Demiurg said:


> Es geht darum, ob bei lokalen Doppelpräpositionen der Akkusativ immer einen gezielten Ortswechsel beschreibt und der Dativ nicht.


Das ist doch nur eine ganz ungenaue Heuristik, die das Bedeutungsspektrum der Wechselpräpositionen nur unzureichend beschreibt.


----------



## Jagorr

berndf said:


> Ich verstehe _im einem Land einmarschieren_ als _in verschieden*e* _[Akkusativ] _Orte in ein*em* _[Dativ]_ Land einmarschieren_.



Um sich darüber klar zu werden, _marschieren _wäre dann nicht dasselbe wie _*ein*marschieren_, oder? _Sie marschieren im Land. _hieße "sie marschieren um das Land herum", etwa als Übung oder Unterricht oder Parade, wobei _einmarschieren _ganz klar Eroberung bedeutet.


----------



## berndf

Jagorr said:


> Um sich darüber klar zu werden, _marschieren _wäre dann nicht dasselbe wie _*ein*marschieren_, oder?


Richtig.


Jagorr said:


> _Sie marschieren im Land *ein* _hieße "sie marschieren um das Land herum", etwa als Übung oder Unterricht oder Parade, ....


Nein. Das Verb in diesem Satz ist _einmarschieren_ und nicht _marschieren_. Der Umstand, dass das _ein_ am Ende steht, dart dich nicht davon abhalten _ein+marschieren_ als eine Einheit zu verstehen (darum nennt man Verben wie _einmarschieren_ auch _trennbar_, weil das Anfangsglied _ein_ auch getrennt vom Hauptglied _marschieren_ im Satz stehen kann). Es geht ganz eindeutig um eine militärische Besetzung der Länder.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> 2. Ins Nachbarhaus ist ein junges Ehepaar eingezogen.
> 
> 
> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Der zweite Satz bedeutet, dass das Paar neu in das Haus gezogen ist und das ganze Haus bewohnt.
Click to expand...

Und ich kann _Deinen_ Einwand nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich könnte mir durchaus folgenden Satz vorstellen:
Unter uns ist heute  ein junges Ehepaar ins Haus eingezogen. - also in ein Mehrfamilienhaus.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich könnte mir durchaus folgenden Satz vorstellen:
> Unter uns ist heute ein junges Ehepaar ins Haus eingezogen. - also in ein Mehrfamilienhaus.


Ja, ich auch. Mit dem Zusatz empfinde ich den Satz nicht mehr als irreführend. Falsch ist _ins Haus_ in keinem Fall. Ich sehe nur bei _im Haus_ harte Einschränkungen, unter denen es nur gebraucht werden kann.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Demiurg said:


> Wenn man sich das klassische Beispiel anschaut:
> 
> _Sie sind in die Halle gelaufen._
> _Sie sind in der Halle gelaufen._
> dann beschreibt 1. einen gezielten Ortswechsel von außen in die Halle; bei 2. ist das nicht der Fall.
> 
> In dem Beispiel mit dem Haus (oder mit dem Ländern), sehe ich aber in beiden Fällen einen gezielten Ortswechsel (von außerhalb ins Nachbarhaus).
> 
> _Sie sind ins Nachbarhaus eingezogen._
> _Sie sind im Nachbarhaus eingezogen._


Der Grund für den Unterschied ist wohl die Bedeutung des Verbs, "einziehen", im zweiten Beispiel. Es beschreibt eine Bewegung in einen Raum hinein (-> Akkusativ) und gleichzeitig eine Ausbreitung in diesem Raum (-> Dativ). Dasselbe gilt für "einmarschieren". Wenn man diese Verben verwendet, kann man darum für die Bezeichnung des Raumes sowohl den Akkusativ als auch den Dativ brauchen. Und ja, in diesen Fällen verlieren die Fälle aus meiner Sicht tatsächlich an Bedeutung, haben nur noch den Charakter von "flavouring".



Demiurg said:


> Das heißt, Akkusativ und Dativ haben hier eine andere Funktion als im klassischen Beispiel.


Das bezweifle ich. Ich sehe nur, dass berndf und Kajjo die eine Variante ablehnen, aber erkenne keine damit zusammenhängende (zusätzliche) Funktion.


----------



## tatüta

Naja, naja, auch als in Süddeutschland aufgewachsenem Abkömmling von Schlesisch und Prager Deutsch sprechenden Vorfahren, ist mir dieser Bedeutungsunterschied sehr wohl bewusst. Hinzu kommt, dass der Dativ in Süddeutschland auch bewusst genutzt wird, um persönliche Nähe (selbst zu Gegenständen) auszudrücken, dabei handelt es sich selbstverständlich ebenfalls um ein über die Grammatik vermitteltes allzu of übersehenes Bedeutungsunterschiedchen .

Gerne weise ich auch auf die norddeutschen Dialekte hin, in denen die Trennschärfe von Akkusativ und Nominativ, ähäm, fehlt. In Bremen geht man "auf Klo" statt "aufs Klo" usw. usf. Mal abgesehen davon: Sind wirklich 60% der Deutschsprecher Bayern, Baden-Württemberger, Österreicher und Schweizer?


----------



## Kajjo

tatüta said:


> in denen die Trennschärfe von Akkusativ und Nominativ, ähäm, fehlt. In Bremen geht man "auf Klo" statt "aufs Klo"


Hm, interessante Beobachtung, die allerdings nicht unbedingt nur typisch Norddeutsch ist, sondern auch im Rheinischen verbreitet.

Schwierig zu analysieren, aber ich sehe eher eine Parallelbildung zu Phrasen wie "zu Tisch sein". Präposition und Substantiv sind quasi zu einer Einheit verschmolzen und werden nicht mehr dekliniert.


----------



## tatüta

Kajjo said:


> Hm, interessante Beobachtung, die allerdings nicht unbedingt nur typisch Norddeutsch ist, sondern auch im Rheinischen verbreitet.



Ah! Ergibt auch Sinn, da der Rhein eine Sprachgrenze darstellt. Leider die rheinischen Dialekte nur ansatzweise aus dem Fernsehen der 90er. Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich noch nicht einmal da war.



Kajjo said:


> Schwierig zu analysieren, aber ich sehe eher eine Parallelbildung zu Phrasen wie "zu Tisch sein". Präposition und Substantiv sind quasi zu einer Einheit verschmolzen und werden nicht mehr dekliniert.



Ausgesprochene interessante These! (Ein bisschen lustig auch, wenn man bedenkt, worum es geht )


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Jagorr said:


> Aber in einem Video über den Ersten Weltkrieg ist es deutlich zu hören (und steht auch in Untertiteln):
> _Die deutsche Armee marschiert *im* neutralen Luxembourg und *im *neutralen Belgien ein._


Ich halte Dativ hier für die falsche Wahl. Der Kontext ist eindeutig. Die Semantik ist eindeutig (›*ein*marschieren‹). Also ist Akkusativ geboten. Die Armee befindet sich in Deutschland, ihr Ziel sind Luxemburg und Belgien, und sie begibt sich dorthin.


----------



## tatüta

Jagorr said:


> _Die deutsche Armee marschiert *im* neutralen Luxembourg und *im *neutralen Belgien ein._






διαφορετικός said:


> In anderen Worten (im Land (Dativ) einmarschieren): Die Grenze zum Land ist schon überschritten, aber im Land marschiert die Armee weiter ein, in die einzelnen Teile des Landes. Ins Land (Akkusativ) einmarschieren: über die Landesgrenze einmarschieren.





Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich halte Dativ hier für die falsche Wahl. Der Kontext ist eindeutig. Die Semantik ist eindeutig (›*ein*marschieren‹). Also ist Akkusativ geboten. Die Armee befindet sich in Deutschland, ihr Ziel sind Luxemburg und Belgien, und sie begibt sich dorthin.



Ich finde es gar nicht so eindeutig, liegt auch daran, dass wir das Video nicht kennen. διαφορετικός macht die Erklärung am Ort fest, finde ich logisch, hat meine Zustimmung, aber: könnte auf dieses spezifische Beispiel bezogen, nicht auch die Zeit eine Rolle spielen? Einmarschieren steht oben im Präsens. Stelle mir vor, das Video zeigt die Soldaten beim Marschieren (im Land, nicht beim Grenzübergang). Dann wäre es so, wie διαφορετικός oben ausführt. Diese Unterscheidung ergibt aber nur im Präsens Sinn. Sowohl in der Planung als auch in der Nacherzählung geht semantisch um die Grenzüberschreitung, nicht um den Vorgang des Einmarschierens. Es klingt dann im Präsens weniger falsch als in allen anderen Tempi. Reines Bauchgefühl. Vielleicht ist der Dativ dem im Deutschen fehlenden Progressiv geschuldet. Das umgangssprachliche Progressiv "die deutsche Armee am in neutrale Luxemburg Einmarschieren" klingt zumindest in meinem Ohr ausgesprochen fürchterlich.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

tatüta said:


> Stelle mir vor, das Video zeigt die Soldaten beim Marschieren (im Land, nicht beim Grenzübergang).


Das halte ich für unerheblich. Der Vorgang des Einmarschierens ist natürlich nicht einen Meter hinter der Grenze zu Ende.

(Wenn man explizit den weiteren Vormarsch und die Einnahme weiterer Städte und Landstriche beschreiben will, dann kann man auch einfach das Wort ›besetzen‹ verwenden, statt „im Land einmarschieren“  )

Edit:


> *in ein* Gebiet, *Land* mit Truppen *einrücken* *und es* gewaltsam *besetzen*
> Duden | einmarschieren | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


----------



## διαφορετικός

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wenn man explizit den weiteren Vormarsch und die Einnahme weiterer Städte und Landstriche beschreiben will, dann kann man auch einfach das Wort ›besetzen‹ verwenden, statt „im Land einmarschieren“


Mit dem Wort "besetzen" wird dieser Vormarsch meiner Meinung nach nicht so treffend beschrieben wie mit dem Ausdruck "einmarschieren im Land". Letzteres drückt aus, der Vorgang schrittweise bzw. graduell abläuft, ersteres nicht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

διαφορετικός said:


> Mit dem Wort "besetzen" wird dieser Vormarsch meiner Meinung nach nicht so treffend beschrieben wie mit dem Ausdruck "einmarschieren im Land". Letzteres drückt aus, der Vorgang schrittweise bzw. graduell abläuft, ersteres nicht.


Es bleibt dir unbenommen, es anders zu sehen als der Duden, bzw. die Bedeutungsangaben im Duden für unvollständig zu halten  Und es bleibt mir unbenommen, Deutschlernern zu empfehlen, sich nach dem Duden zu richten.
*in ein* Gebiet, *Land* mit Truppen *einrücken* – Akkusativ, nicht Dativ.
in ein Gebiet, Land mit Truppen einrücken *und es* gewaltsam *besetzen* – ›besetzen‹ ist in der Definition enthalten, man braucht den Dativ dafür nicht.
Duden | einmarschieren | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


----------



## διαφορετικός

Schlabberlatz said:


> Es bleibt dir unbenommen, es anders zu sehen als der Duden, bzw. die Bedeutungsangaben im Duden für unvollständig zu halten


Es ist keine erklärungsbedürftige Bedeutung, sondern mein Verständnis lässt sich mit der allgemeinen Bedeutung von "in + Dativ" und "einmarschieren" erklären.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

διαφορετικός said:


> "in + Dativ" und "einmarschieren"


Das kommt bei Duden nicht vor.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Das kommt bei Duden nicht vor.


_In etwas aufwischen_ kommt auch nicht im Duden vor, trotzdem ist _Er hat im Wohnzimmer aufgewischt _ein grammatisch, semantisch und pragmatisch korrekter Satz.

@διαφορετικός beschreibt _in_+Dativ als freie Adverbiale. Freie Adverbiale werden natürlich nicht in Wörterbüchern einzeln beschrieben. Dass es sich nicht im Duden findet sagt zunächst gar nichts. Aus dieser Interpretation ergibt sich die Bedeutung, die @διαφορετικός und ich beschrieben haben. Wir sind uns, denke ich, alle einig, dass diese Interpretation etwas exotisch ist und das dass es sehr wahrscheinlich ist, dass der Autor hier schlicht und einfach den falschen Fall benutzt hat.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> _In etwas aufwischen_ kommt auch nicht im Duden vor, trotzdem ist _Er hat im Wohnzimmer aufgewischt _ein grammatisch, semantisch und pragmatisch korrekter Satz.


Das halte ich für nicht vergleichbar. ›einmarschieren‹ impliziert ein Ziel und einen Ortswechsel. Deshalb passt Akkusativ und Dativ passt nicht. Ich würde es sogar als Paradebeispiel für ein Verb bezeichnen, das ›in‹ + Akk. erfordert. Bei ›aufwischen‹ sind Ziel und Ortswechsel nicht impliziert.



berndf said:


> Wir sind uns, denke ich, alle einig, dass diese Interpretation etwas exotisch ist


Ich halte sie für sehr exotisch. Ich halte die Kombination für unidiomatisch. Aber da sie hier von mehreren Muttersprachlern verfochten wird, wird sie wohl nicht ganz falsch sein.



berndf said:


> dass es sehr wahrscheinlich ist, dass der Autor hier schlicht und einfach den falschen Fall benutzt hat.


Sehr richtig! Man erkennt am Kontext (WK1), dass der falsche Fall benutzt wurde.

Ich bleibe dabei, dass Deutschlernern von „in + (Dat.) + einmarschieren“ dringend abzuraten ist.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Das halte ich für nicht vergleichbar. ›einmarschieren‹ impliziert ein Ziel und einen Ortswechsel. Deshalb passt Akkusativ und Dativ passt nicht. Ich würde es sogar als Paradebeispiel für ein Verb bezeichnen, das ›in‹ + Akk. erfordert.


Doch, _einmarschieren_ kann auch ohne Präpositionalerweiterung gebraucht werden. Die genaue Orte, in die einmarschiert wird, bleibt dabei vage oder kontextual definiert. _Die Wehrmacht ist einmarschiert_ ist ein vollständiger Satz. Und wie jeden anderen vollständigen Satz kann man ihn natürlich um eine Ortsadverbiale erweitern. Und dadurch (vage Zielbestimmung plus freie Ortsadverbiale) ergibt sich dann die von mir eingangs beschriebene Bedeutung


berndf said:


> Ich verstehe _im einem Land einmarschieren_ als _in verschieden*e* _[Akkusativ] _Orte in ein*em* _[Dativ]_ Land einmarschieren_.



Die Antwort auf die Frage,..

... ob Dativ überhaupt möglich ist, ist also: Theoretisch ja, praktisch ist es aber nur selten sinnvoll. 
... ob Akkusativ und Dativ hier austauschbar sind, ist also: Nein.  Die Bedeutung mit Dativ ist eine andere.


----------



## JClaudeK

Jagorr said:


> Die deutsche Armee marschiert *im* neutralen Luxembourg und *im *neutralen Belgien ein.


Im Präsens klingt "einmarschieren + Dativ" mE. falsch.

Aber in der Vergangenheit
_"Die Wehrmacht *ist* *im* neutralen Luxembourg und *im *neutralen Belgien *einmarschiert*_ [und ......] "
leuchtet mir der (eventuelle) Gebrauch des Dativs ein.
vergl.:


tatüta said:


> ....... die Soldaten beim Marschieren (im Land, nicht beim Grenzübergang).


----------



## tatüta

JClaudeK said:


> Im Präsens klingt "einmarschieren + Dativ" mE. falsch.
> 
> Aber in der Vergangenheit
> _"Die Wehrmacht *ist* *im* neutralen Luxembourg und *im *neutralen Belgien *einmarschiert*_ [und ......] "
> leuchtet mir der (eventuelle) Gebrauch des Dativs ein.
> vergl.:



Hm....


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Im Präsens klingt "einmarschieren + Dativ" mE. falsch.
> 
> Aber in der Vergangenheit
> _"Die Wehrmacht *ist* *im* neutralen Luxembourg und *im *neutralen Belgien *einmarschiert*_ [und ......] "
> leuchtet mir der (eventuelle) Gebrauch des Dativs ein.
> vergl.:


Ich kann da keinen Unterschied erkennen. Wenn es im Präsens falsch wäre, wäre es im Perfekt genauso falsch und wenn es im Perfekt richtig waäre, dann auch im Präsens, nämlich in der Bedeutung _Die Wehrmacht ist gerade dabei, im neutralen Luxemb*u*rg _[deutsch ohne _o_!]_ und im neutralen Belgien verschiedene Plätze zu besetzen_.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Doch, _einmarschieren_ kann auch ohne Präpositionalerweiterung gebraucht werden.


Etwas anderes habe ich nie behauptet. Es ging mir nur um Dativ vs. Akkusativ. Die Variante ohne Präpositionalerweiterung dürfte auch nur selten vorkommen.

Edit:


Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich halte sie für sehr exotisch. Ich halte die Kombination für unidiomatisch. Aber da sie hier von mehreren Muttersprachlern verfochten wird, wird sie wohl nicht ganz falsch sein.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Die Variante ohne Präpositionalerweiterung dürfte auch nur selten vorkommen.


Genau das habe ich gesagt. Die Variante mit Dativ als freier adverbialen Ortsbestimmung und ohne Akkusativerweiterung ist exotisch aber theoretisch möglich. Dass sie nicht im Duden vorkommt ist dabei irrelevant.

Aber wir sind uns natürlich einig, dass das alles eher theoretisch ist. Praktisch hat sich, wie gesagt, der Autor wahrscheinlich einfach nur vertan.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Na gut, dann sind wir uns zu (geschätzt) 95% einig, prima.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> [deutsch ohne _o_!]


OP  copied-and-pasted .......!



berndf said:


> waäre


[ ohne a!]


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> OP copied-and-pasted .......!


Ja, war mir auch aufgefallen.


----------



## Jagorr

berndf said:


> Praktisch hat sich, wie gesagt, der Autor wahrscheinlich einfach nur vertan.



Der Autor entschied sich aber dafür, den Kasus auch in die Untertiteln zu übertragen


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Jagorr said:


> Der Autor entschied sich aber dafür, den Kasus auch in die Untertiteln zu übertragen


Es ist nicht ganz ausgeschlossen, dass der Autor seinen Text gleich in einem passenden Dateiformat abgeliefert hat, z. B. *.vtt. Aber in den meisten Fällen dürfte das Verfassen des Textes und seine technische Aufbereitung von verschiedenen Personen ausgeführt werden.

Was mir noch eingefallen ist: Man könnte (neben ›besetzen‹) auch ›vorrücken‹ oder ›einnehmen + Ortsname‹ sagen statt ›in + (Dat.) + einmarschieren‹. Man braucht diese merkwürdige Formulierung nicht. Man sagt ja auch nicht ›in + (Dat.) + eindringen‹. (Na ja, im Süden vielleicht schon.)

Edit:
DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache

Magere 4 Treffer von 158. Und ich nehme bei allen an, dass die Autoren sich vertan haben. Vielleicht, weil es sich um Ländernamen handelt, die mit Artikel gebraucht werden? _Der_ Libanon, _der_ Vatikan, _das_ Kosovo.


> […]
> 105:      Friedrich, Carl Joachim: Totalitäre Diktatur, Stuttgart: Kohlhammer 1957, S. 223 Aber er selbst würde "im Vatikan einmarschieren und die ganze Gesellschaft herausholen".
> 106:      Archiv der Gegenwart, 2001 [1958] Es ist direkter Hohn auf diese Prinzipien, wenn das Weiße Haus darauf hinweist, daß die amerikanischen Truppen angeblich zum Selbstschutz und im nationalen Interesse der USA im Libanon einmarschieren.
> […]
> 144:      Der Spiegel, 14.10.1985 SPIEGEL: Damit hatten Sie den Israelis den Vorwand geliefert, im Libanon einzumarschieren.
> […]
> 157:      o. A. [bä.]: Gurkhas. In: Aktuelles Lexikon 1974-2000, München: DIZ 2000 [1999] Keine europäischen Soldaten bildeten die Speerspitze der Nato-Friedenstruppe, die im Kosovo einmarschierte, sondern eine Truppe kleiner, drahtiger Söldner aus dem Himalaya: die Gurkhas.
> […]




Edit 2:


Demiurg said:


> Das ist normalerweise egal, denn den Unterschied zwischen Akkusativ und Dativ sieht man bei den meisten Ländernamen nur, wenn zusätzlich ein Adjektiv (bzw. Artikel) vorhanden ist.
> 
> _Die deutsche Armee marschiert *in *Belgien ein. _(Akkusativ und Dativ)


Hm, wahrscheinlich glauben deshalb manche, es sei Dativ und Dativ sei richtig. Der Artikel vor dem Ländernamen ist dann nicht der Grund für den Fehler; er lässt den Fehler nur zutage treten.


----------

